# Help ex-Amish horse owners



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

"Haw/Ha" for left, "Gee or GeeOver" for right. Many also know 'step up' to take a step or two forward.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Walk or Walk on may also work for forward motion as can Step or Step up.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Basically, you need to re train a driving horse into a riding horse. Does not matter if the horse was an ex Amish driving horse, or a standardbred.
Sure, it helps to have verbal cues at first, to help the horse associate legs cues to that request, but it is not a necessity.
We used percherons on our farm, when I was growing up. Besides working in the tobacco fields, we used then to load loose hay onto a wagon. Those hroses would pultthat wagon, completely off of verbal cues, as no one drove them. My step father was forking loose hay onto that wagon, while us kids were on top on that wagon, stomping down that loose hay
The horses responded to a giddy up, to move, whoa to stop, Gee and Haw to turn either left or right.
As a kid, I also rode those horses, and they just responded to the reins and legs, no verbal cues used


----------

